# Tesco Clubcard - online orders - point to watch



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I recently came across something to watch out for if you're using Tesco Clubcard points online. 

I ordered a Eurotunnel voucher (in the chaos leading up to the recent change in their exchange rate) and paid for it online. Having entered our oldest vouchers first, the balance to pay showed as £0.50 - and although I had a voucher for this amount, our "next nearest expiry date" voucher was for £11.50, so I entered this.

I then expected to get "change" of £11 credited againt our next statement, but instead the change showed as £2.00.

It took a while to resolve this in the chaos at the start of the month, but what became clear in the end is that the Tesco system has been programmed to use the highest value vouchers to meet the total spend - and had therefore kicked back a £9.00 voucher I'd used, even though it was on the verge of expiry.

By the time this was identified as the problem, the £9.00 voucher had actually expired, although Clubcard staff have readily agreed to recredit it to our account. But it's maybe a point to be aware of - if I'd known I'd not have used the final £11.50 voucher.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

Useful information - thank you.

I always order small value vouchers. So for a £60 crossing, I might make three separate orders, but it is a good way of using old vouchers and getting the change recredited.

Russell


----------

